# SchH/IPO Club Northern Los Angeles County



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Club forming in northern Los Angeles County/ Santa Clarita, CA.

This will probably be the last time we bring this club back to life. 

If you are a dedicated dog trainer, interested in SchH/IPO, we are accepting members. Please visit the links for further information.

Canyon K-9 Club


https://www.facebook.com/Canyonk9Club

All suitable breeds are welcome, as are dogs bred by breeders who are not members of the club. The only requirement is that the dogs have the drives and temperament for the training and the handler displays the required level of commitment.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy for you!! Hope you get some good dedicated people to join, to keep the club alive!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome Anne! I hope I get a an opportunity to visit. I will actually be down that way at the end of the month.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If I lived in the area I would join. No, I am NOT moving to CA. 

This would be a great opportunity for dedicated people interested in IPO/SchH and for those wanting to do and learn great helper work.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I wish I was in that area too.. great opportunity. Wishing you well with this endeavor.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Need you to be farther South and East, like north Orange County


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wish I were closer.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm in Ventura County and would be interested. Pup on the way!


----------

